# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Aves en una feria medieval en Albacete 2012

## santy

buscando en las fotos guardadas, he encontrado unas tomas que hice en la feria medieval que montaron en Albacete en mayo del pasado año, son todo rapaces, y estas fotos son de las que más me gusto como salieron sobre todo los primeros planos de las cabezas.

Unas tomas de unas águilas.






Un cernícalo, precioso.






Una lechuza






Un búho real, imponente.






Un búho nival, me dejó prendado, ya que me parecen unas aves bellísimas con ese plumaje.






Bueno de momento está bien, si os gustan pondré alguna otra.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Luján

Impresionantes estas aves.

Si tenéis la oportunidad de tocarlas, hacedlo. Os aseguro que es una sensación que no se os olvidará.

----------


## FEDE

Excelentes fotos amigo Santy  :Smile:  me han gustado mucho preciosas todas muchas gracias, espero que pongas el resto que tienes guardadas.

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

¿Te puedes creer que tienen una mirada que te atrae?
Por no hablar del plumaje.
Gracias Santy.

----------


## nando

Santy¡¡¡

 extraordinarias tomas.. :Cool: 

y esa mirada cautivadora.

----------


## ben-amar

Son preciosas, cuanto me hubiese gustado verlas tambien al natural.
Gracias Santy

----------


## santy

Muchas gracias a todos, si vienen este año, avisaré y está invitado todo el que quiera venir, el año pasado fué del 18 al 20 de mayo.
Voy a poner otras pocas que he rebuscado.

Mas águilas en diferentes poses, no recuerdo las especies, eso si, creo recordar que la más grande y oscura era un águila del Nepal pero no es seguro.
















Un buitre de no se que, no me diréis que no es feo el jodido bicho...







otra toma de lado del búho nival.




Y por último, aquí estaban preparando a uno de los búhos reales para una exhibición de vuelo, pero había tanta gente que no pude hacer ni una sola foto que se viera bien. Al menos se puede apreciar el tamaño de este animal.



Un saludo a todos.

----------

